# I lost (object).



## yuechu

大家好！

I recently lost my (computer) mouse and I was wondering how to say this in Chinese. For example, would you say "我把（我的？）鼠标给丢了"? "我丢了我的鼠标"? or something else?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

我把 (我的) 滑鼠 (給) 弄丟了。 ==> I lost my (computer) mouse.
我把 (我的) 滑鼠 (給) 弄丟了。 ==> I got rid of my (computer) mouse.


----------



## corner1912

“我把（我的）鼠标（给）（弄）丢了” and “我（弄）丢了我的鼠标” are both grammatically correct. In the first sentence “我的”，“给”，and “弄” are all optional and independent with each other.

or simply you can say:“我的鼠标丢了”（my (computer) mouse was lost）


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your replies, SimonTsai and Corner1912!



SimonTsai said:


> 我把 (我的) 滑鼠 (給) 弄丟了。 ==> I lost my (computer) mouse.
> 我把 (我的) 滑鼠 (給) 弄丟了。 ==> I got rid of my (computer) mouse.


Does that mean that without the word 弄, it means "get rid of" instead of "lose"?


----------



## albert_laosong

我（的）鼠标丢了。-- 我 and 我的 are both ok, maybe 我 is more often used in conversations.
我丢了(我的) 鼠标 -- acceptable, but not as often heard, particulary 我丢了我的鼠标，which sounds a little bit cumbersome。
我把（我或我的）鼠标丢了。--我 and 我的 are both ok, maybe 我 is more often used in conversations.
我把（我或我的）鼠标给丢了。
我把（我或我的）鼠标给弄丢了。


yuechu said:


> Thanks for your replies, SimonTsai and Corner1912!
> Does that mean that without the word 弄, it means "get rid of" instead of "lose"?


we usually say "扔了" to mean "get rid of", for example：
(husband asking wife) 我刚脱下来的袜子呢？
(wife) 扔了（using 丢了 here might cause misunderstanding, so we usually avoid saying 丢了 here）

丢 meaning "get rid of" is usually used in below contexts where there is no risk of being misunderstood:
丢弃
不要乱丢东西
我把那个丢垃圾桶了


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> [W]e usually say "扔了" to mean "get rid of".


This is not the case here. '丟' is more spontaneous to me.


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes, even though I think 扔 is more common in Mainland, but 丢 is also a common word here, and it's often used in below contexts: 
马上把那个丢掉，不要再玩了。
不要乱丢东西
我把那个丢垃圾桶了 
In the above three sentences, “丢” can all be replaced with "扔”, and they sound equally natural to me.


----------



## SimonTsai

I have just recalled the verb '不見', a magic word that perfectly fills the bill. Simply say, '我的滑鼠不見了'.


yuechu said:


> Does that mean that without the word 弄, it means "get rid of" instead of "lose"?


I have a tendency to interpret it this way in this case, but in some other cases, for example, '我不小心丟了錢包', I would take it as losing the wallet even without '弄', and that things may be different on the other side of the strait.

'弄' has a meaning: '弄丟' is similar in structure to '跟丟' and '搞丟' and '走散'.


albert_laosong said:


> 丢弃 [...] 我把那个丢垃圾桶了


I think that it is safe for me to conclude that in general, '丟', when standing alone, as opposed to being in a set word (e.g. '丟棄'), means getting rid of something when modified by some adverb of place (e.g., '垃圾桶' in '我把那個丟垃圾桶了').


----------



## albert_laosong

我把钥匙弄丢了=我把钥匙丢了= I lost my keys.  so when丢 is used together with 了, it always means losing something.

No, @SimonTsai , if 丢, standing alone, is used together with an adverb of place, it can mean getting rid of, and it can also mean throw it to a place but not getting rid of it, for example, 接好，我把袜子给你丢上去。你袜子掉了，我刚才给你丢床上了。
And there is another usage: 我把钥匙丢家里面了=我把钥匙忘家里面了。我把钥匙丢车里了=我把钥匙忘在车里了。


----------



## Jack12345

一般说，我的...丢了。
丢和扔的主要区别是：
丢是被动的，不是有意识去丢的。如，钱包丢了（可能是遗落了，也可能被偷了）。
扔是有意识的做。鼠标被扔了（不想要而丢弃了）。
弄这个字意思比较多，具体要看上下文。再一些口语和方言中还有其他引申意思。它的本意是双手持玉器，引申为把玩的意思。
把...弄丢了，把...搞丢了（一般用在口语）。都是一个意思。这里弄是做的意思。


----------



## SimonTsai

Thank you for the correction, @albert_laosong! I did not take into consideration the sense of throwing something.


Jack12345 said:


> 丢是被动的，不是有意识去丢的。


We may toss a fair coin (丟硬幣) when finding it difficult to make a decision.


----------



## Jack12345

SimonTsai said:


> 丟硬幣


这个丢的意思是扔throw，不是丢失lost，和thread中问的lost不太一样。
比如：
我把硬币丢了/硬币丢了。（丢失）
我把硬币丢掉了。（扔）（根据语境也可能是丢失的意思）
我把硬币丢给他。（扔）
他在那里丢硬币玩。（扔、抛）
感觉意思是有些区别的。


----------



## SimonTsai

So by '被動的', you were talking about '丟' in the sense of losing some property while drawing a contrast between it and '扔', which you meant to be in the sense of getting rid of something, is it?


----------



## Jack12345

For example,
I throw away(get rid of) the money. 我把钱扔了。意思是，钱被（我）扔（丢弃）了. It means I no longer need the money, so I throw away (get rid of) it.
I lost the money. 钱丢了 it means I don't know when and how the money was stolen or left.

When 丢 is used to mean "lost丢失", it always say 钱丢了
When 丢 is used to mean "throw away/get rid of扔/丢弃" . It always say 把...(丢)扔了.


----------



## SuperXW

Different people have different preference, some preferences are regional.
To me, both 我把鼠标给丢了 and 我丢了我的鼠标 means "lost".
In Beijing, 丢 is reserved for the meaning of "lost", while 扔 is for "get rid of".
If you want to avoid ambiguity, you can consider 不见了, 找不到了 as alternatives.


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> when 丢 is used together with 了, it always means losing something.


Here we often say, '垃圾我剛拿去丟了'.


SuperXW said:


> In Beijing, 丢 is reserved for the meaning of "lost"[.]


This is really new to me. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## albert_laosong

Seems I was too hasty to draw conclusions  , yes, that's a usage of 丢了 that doesn't mean losing something.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> This is really new to me. Thank you for letting me know.


If you Baidu "给丢了", you'll find most hits are using the "lost" meaning.


----------



## Broccolee

我鼠标弄丢了。
我的鼠标丢了。
我把鼠标丢了。
我把鼠标弄丢了。
These are all perfect expressions.


----------



## yoshiyukiAsakura

丢 = throw + lost
扔 = throw
sometimes they can be very samilar for can throw away something and lost it，then immediately found it


----------

